# Moncton Restaurants



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 8, 2019)

We will be going to Moncton for 3 nights days---mostly for a 'relax' and golf trip (Royal Oaks, Moncton, and maybe Fox Creek).

Staying at the Four Points.

Looking to see if there are 'locals' as TUGgers who can recommend where t eat?

Thanks


----------

